
H2O HTTP/2 server 2.0.1 / 2.1.0-beta1 released - yawniek
http://blog.kazuhooku.com/2016/06/h2o-http2-server-201-210-beta1-released.html
======
hd4
I've been watching this project with interest, they make pretty huge claims
about being a more responsive server than nginx. Also seem to have to some big
money backing them so it could be that nginx has some real competition now.

